# Browns Folly. Dec 2008



## crickleymal (Dec 29, 2008)

I expect Brown's Folly has been done to death if not here then on Dark Places and 28DL but I'm going to add a few more pics to the archive. I don't think there's much point in putting in the history as it's been covered so many times before. A starting place for history is http://www.nettleden.com/venue.php?id=20

Greeting us in the carpark was this dolly bird






The Square Well





The Ferret Cage. A bloke used to keep his ferrets here so he could go rabbiting ont he way home from work





Stone troughs. Cunningly arranged with a channel cut in the rock wall above to direct water into the troughs. I suspect the water was used for lubricating the saws as they cut the rock.





A random tunnel (probably Front Passage) with your's truly just in shot





I don't know who M.E. was but they were a cracking artist. If all modern graffiti down caves was like this it might be forgiveable










A loading bay in a very inpressive end working










A passage with nice blockwork walls near the entrance


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 29, 2008)

It's ages since I've seen anything posted from here. Really good to see your pics, crickleymal...love the stone troughs and the square well.


----------



## BigLoada (Dec 29, 2008)

Those pack walls are ace, reminds me of the North pennines mines. Nice work on the lighting there mate.


----------



## crickleymal (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks. Things would have been better if I'd spent a bit more time learning how to use the new camera (Fuji J10). I'd assumed the little grating noise it made was the shutter opening but it was the shutter closing so half my pictures came out blank.


----------



## blighty (Dec 29, 2008)

some nice shots there, looks an interesting place. you dont think that the M.E could stand for mine explorer? correct me if im wrong, but i think i see other letters (possibly initials?) under the M.E too? or is that my eyesight playing up lol. could be totally wrong. i guess there is only one way to know for sure and that is to wait til you find them down there


----------



## Neosea (Dec 29, 2008)

Cool photos, great looking place.


----------



## oldscrote (Dec 30, 2008)

Always good to see pictures of this dear old place.I used to live on the estate by the car park and for a while I was the key holder for the place.Shepton Mallet c.c. have a very good survey{probably obtainable from the Quarrymans Arms atBbox}The grand artwork I don't recall and I assume it's modern,great pics mate thanks for sharing.


----------



## LiamCH (Dec 30, 2008)

crickleymal said:


>



Haha! That looks like Russel Brand.


----------



## crickleymal (Dec 30, 2008)

oldscrote said:


> Always good to see pictures of this dear old place.I used to live on the estate by the car park and for a while I was the key holder for the place.Shepton Mallet c.c. have a very good survey{probably obtainable from the Quarrymans Arms atBbox}The grand artwork I don't recall and I assume it's modern,great pics mate thanks for sharing.




You're probably the bloke some of the people in our party were talking about when they were reminiscing about having visited the place 20 years ago. Avon Wildlife Trust have gated and locked all the entrances on the escarpment and if you try to gain access via them you're told "It's a H&S issue and we can't let you in". Silly sods.

I have a copy of the survey, in fact I have copies of most of the frequently visited mines/quarries around there with the exception of Ridge.


----------

